# Looking for a quality sildenafil (viagra) vendor...



## minimal (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been out of the scene for a while...

Can anyone be kind enough to let me know some reputable research chem vendors for sildenafil?

Thanks!


----------



## osta-president (Apr 16, 2013)

OSTA-GAIN has great research chems, they are leaders not only in Peptides but research chems and SARMs too.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 16, 2013)

minimal said:


> I've been out of the scene for a while...
> 
> Can anyone be kind enough to let me know some reputable research chem vendors for sildenafil?
> 
> Thanks!



CEM's V is pretty strong, I like the CIA slightly more because it lasts 2-3 days, but V is better for on the spot use for sure.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 16, 2013)

If u want tabs check my signature or pm me.


----------



## sergeySoBe (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello
What happenned to your site?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 23, 2013)

CEM has done right by me


----------

